# Do you need to drill driftwood for more gaps for roots to hold in?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Like if I wanted to have more plants on the driftwood and I'm not seeing lots of mini cracks in the wood for roots would it be a good idea to break out the drill or dremel and a 1/64" or something bit and add some holes?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You could create some artificial crevaces and small holes for roots to adhere to... however I have found given time that they will pretty much grow into most of the softer woods... Mopani on the other hand... no such luck.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

If you're working with Anubias, Java ferns, mosses etc, you can use cotton thread (that will rot away) or fishing line (that will be cut and removed later) to tie the plants down and the roots will grab hold of the wood themselves after a week or two, no need to drill holes. They'll grab onto rocks given a week or two so wood, even hard wood is a piece of cake.


----------

